# Essential Hunt Test/Training Equipment



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

Anyone try one of these tailgate things out?

http://www.cabelas.com/products/Cpod0005934.jsp


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Looks like something Shayne would have field tested!


----------

